# has streaming premiere to premiere been enabled?



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

I was just messing around with my wife's premiere and hit play on game of thrones which I can not transfer from my other premiere and it started to play! Has Tivo enabled streaming content from box to box and not told anybody or am I smoking the bad crack?


----------



## SameerUCLA (Jul 15, 2009)

Must be the good ganja.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I experienced the same thing a few weeks ago but wasn't able to make it happen again.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471318&highlight=aadam101

After reading your post I realized what I was doing wrong! *PRESS PLAY.*

When you are at the screen that says "Transfer The Recording" don't press select. *Press the PLAY button*! I just did it with several recordings and it is streaming!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

So the latest OS release has streaming and they probably plan to go live with it when they update the HDUI. You appear to have discovered a shortcut to it that doesn't require the new UI.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Confirmed here. 

Works on shows with the red slash which was a PyTiVo transfer. Anyone else confirm it is working for copy once content? Not sure if it just worked since it was a transfer. EDIT: Looks like the OP did, I just missed it.

Doesn't work when trying to repeat Premiere to TiVo HD. I get a message saying Multiroom Viewing is having a problem and to verify settings.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Doesn't work for me, and the XML listings on my Premieres still have following for all my shows (though I don't have many):

```
<StreamingPermission>No</StreamingPermission>
```
Here is how to check:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8524550#post8524550

For those that streaming seems to be working, can you confirm that the above is set to Yes for shows that streaming is working for?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I have lots of entries. They all say <StreamingPermission>No</StreamingPermission>. However, this includes shows that are not restricted so this entry doesn't seem to have any bearing on the streaming. As I mentioned in the other thread I can stream restricted programs too except mine locked up on me 16 minutes in and I had to reboot.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Can someone explain what a restricted program is? I don't think I've ever seen this.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> Can someone explain what a restricted program is? I don't think I've ever seen this.


It's when the cable company or whomever sets programs and/or channels so that you may not copy them to another DVR. In my case with Brighthouse in Orange County FLA every single HD channel except the local ones to Orlando are CCI restricted and thus am denied the ability to transfer them to my other Premiere. When you try to do a MRV and you look at the list of programs the ones that are restricted have a red circle with a slash through them. For me that's about %95 which makes MRV almost useless. Streaming gets around this.

This is an example of what I see when I want to transfer from one Tivo to another. They're all "restricted" and can't be transferred. But they can be streamed at least now they can.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The only restricted programs I have are my Amazon VOD programs, but nothing happens for me when I press play on those.


----------



## chetw (Jun 15, 2010)

I just tested and streaming works for me. I selected a program that was copy restricted "Law & Order: CI recorded on USAHD". I went into the details screen and the only option was to "Delete Now" since it is copy restricted. I hit the PLAY button and, after a few seconds of "Please Wait..." it started streaming. The streaming was excellent and trick play responded as if I was doing it locally. The only difference is I saw some slight artifacting (primarily tearing) that I don't see on the original source material.

Note that this is for Premiere-to-Premiere over a wired Ethernet connection.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

This is pretty cool. Someone needs to do some packet sniffing on thier own home network and see if a pc based emulator could be fashioned to display and perhaps store the stream.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Just tried this. Works over wired and wireless. Works like the content is local, and on transfer restricted content. Very cool.

Hope they update the TiVo Desktop server to stream as well.


----------



## ryanrk (Oct 13, 2006)

Is this working between HD and Premiere or Premiere and HD?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ryanrk said:


> Is this working between HD and Premiere or Premiere and HD?


This will be a Premiere-only feature. Finally a reason for me to think about upgrading my S3 and HD.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

ryanrk said:


> Is this working between HD and Premiere or Premiere and HD?


Edit- I see above its premiere only. I figured it would be. This is really nice, I would upgrade my HD because of this but I just dont want to deal with the hassle of cable card pairing again.


----------



## joshpo (May 17, 2007)

I get lots of crashing.. Had two shows (both copy protected) crash 25 minutes in. Even for shows that work OK it doesn't exit gracefully, the final image takes over the SD UI and it takes a reboot to go away. Anybody experiencing anything similar?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

What type of connection are you using? 

I wouldn't be surprised if TiVo is still working out the bugs since it isn't official yet. I know Streambaby has some limitations when streaming so maybe TiVo is still trying to figure a workaround or a fix that causes the limitation.

I am not that familiar with what the limit is or why so maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

if this is true (and I dont doubt any of you folks - I just like to try it myself lol) Maybe I'll buy two S4's again and switch back to cable.....

hmmmm


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

johnner1999 said:


> if this is true (and I dont doubt any of you folks - I just like to try it myself lol) Maybe I'll buy two S4's again and switch back to cable.....
> 
> hmmmm


Streaming must exist for a Preview box to work. Based on feedback so far, it sounds like they need to work out the buffering issues related to LAN wireless and wired connection variations and need better error handling for buffer underrun conditions.


----------



## chetw (Jun 15, 2010)

joshpo said:


> I get lots of crashing.. Had two shows (both copy protected) crash 25 minutes in. Even for shows that work OK it doesn't exit gracefully, the final image takes over the SD UI and it takes a reboot to go away. Anybody experiencing anything similar?


I've had similar issues (over a wired Ethernet connection). It is clear that, unfortunately, this is not ready for primetime.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

chetw said:


> this is not ready for primetime.


Just like Tivo ....sigh.....


----------



## joshpo (May 17, 2007)

chetw said:


> I've had similar issues (over a wired Ethernet connection). It is clear that, unfortunately, this is not ready for primetime.


Yeah mine is wired also (via MOCA.) Hopefully they'll work out the kinks by the time things go official


----------



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

I can also confirm this is working. I watched a whole episode of Dr Who. I have two Tivo Prems on a wired network. There was one point in the middle of the ep right after I had fast forwarded that I got some blocking in the image but it cleared about 15 seconds later.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow... I also just tried this... works as expected with a few issues like everyone else is reporting.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Both of my Tivo's are wireless with G adapters. One Tivo is at a far end of the house that gets a poor signal anyway. Streaming just stutters too much for it to be watchable. I will improve signal strength in that part of the house at some point and probably upgrade to N adapters.


----------



## ScottNY845 (Feb 4, 2002)

I am assuming that both tivos have to be on the same account correct? Whereas in my house, I have 2 Tivo Premiere's and they are not on the same account...so therefore this option is not going to work....


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

ScottNY845 said:


> I am assuming that both tivos have to be on the same account correct? Whereas in my house, I have 2 Tivo Premiere's and they are not on the same account...so therefore this option is not going to work....


I assume it will not, much like transferring needs to be on the same account - no? Hmm


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

sbiller said:


> This will be a Premiere-only feature. Finally a reason for me to think about upgrading my S3 and HD.


Woudn't it be more incentive to buy a Premeire to supplement your S3 and HD? I have one of each and bought a Premeire thinking it was something more than an HD (I bought an HD instead of an S3 for the M-Card support primarily. Still love my S3.) Now I learn that the Premeire won't stream FROM either? I could understand not supporting streaming TO the S3 or HD from a Premiere, but not streaming FROM a S3 or HD TO the Premiere kinda chaps my A$$.

EDIT...The Premire as it stands (using the stable SD menus), to me, is nothing more than an HD with software support.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jtreid said:


> Woudn't it be more incentive to buy a Premeire to supplement your S3 and HD? I have one of each and bought a Premeire thinking it was something more than an HD (I bought an HD instead of an S3 for the M-Card support primarily. Still love my S3.) Now I learn that the Premeire won't stream FROM either? I could understand not supporting streaming TO the S3 or HD from a Premiere, but not streaming FROM a S3 or HD TO the Premiere kinda chaps my A$$.
> 
> EDIT...The Premire as it stands (using the stable SD menus), to me, is nothing more than an HD with software support.


The S3/TiVoHD have much slower transfer rates. Probably not enough overhead to be able to do stream properly.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The S3/TiVoHD have much slower transfer rates. Probably not enough overhead to be able to do stream properly.


SO! I don't give a $hi+!! Why couldn't give me the option to stream or record some other scheduled recording then. They left the S3 and the HD behind. Still chaps my A$$!!


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Huh?


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

jtreid said:


> SO! I don't give a $hi+!! Why couldn't give me the option to stream or record some other scheduled recording then. They left the S3 and the HD behind. Still chaps my A$$!!


Well I assume the S3 and HD do not have a CPU and/or networking system that can handle a reliable HD stream. As that feature was not part of the spec at that time. Now to play devils advocate the ReplayTV's of that era (and older) could stream content...


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

johnner1999 said:


> Now to play devils advocate the ReplayTV's of that era (and older) could stream content...


How well did they stream HD?


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Tivo just said this on their facebook page:
"TiVo - Hi All, We are always working to improve the TiVo experience. Occasionally, features we are working on can be exposed prior to release. The ability to stream between two Premiere boxes is not officially supported at this time. We appreciate feedback on these features as it helps us continually improve the product. We will provide you an update when we have something more to share."


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

It would be nice to add the remote Tivo's Now Playing icon to the main tivo menu. I'm already finding myself streaming a lot, and it's a lot of clicks to get to the now playing list, go all the way to the bottom, and select the other tivo.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

SugarBowl said:


> It would be nice to add the remote Tivo's Now Playing icon to the main tivo menu. I'm already finding myself streaming a lot, and it's a lot of clicks to get to the now playing list, go all the way to the bottom, and select the other tivo.


It isn't that many clicks.

TiVo button to go to My Shows. Skip to tick to jump to bottom of the screen and then select the TiVo(s).

Of course I still want a universal My Shows list including recordings on my PC and other TiVos.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You can go to the botton with one button press.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Of course I still want a universal My Shows list including recordings on my PC and other TiVos.


Right? TiVo is 1 step closer to the ultimate DVR solution with the introduction (or not) of streaming. This is my original want list from a few years back, updated with some new video services and I include a :up: if the feature has been introduced either officially or unofficially.


:up: :down: *New Interface* - The Interface is severely lacking TiVo, you can do better. I don't just want a stretched SD interface either, give me 1920x1080 or give me death!
:up: *Multi-room Streaming* - Offer a way to stream episodes from one DVR to the other without having to transfer it first. This eliminates having to manage multiple copies of shows.
:up: *Remote delete shows* - I should be able to delete shows from one TiVo from any network connected TiVo in the same household.
*Unified My Shows*- Show all shows on all DVRs in the household with color coded icons showing what shows are on what DVRs. Maybe even use the color coded buttons on the remote to filter the "My Shows" listing to a particular DVR (Could be useful).
*Automatic tuner conflict management* - If I have too many scheduled recordings and not enough tuners on a single TiVo, find an empty tuner on the same network and use that to record the show. This goes well with #4 since it'll be essentially invisible to the user.
*More Online Services* - Hulu, Pandora, Amazon Prime Instant, ESPN 3, Vimeo
3.5 out of 6 ain't bad, and before you ask, yes; The HD interface only got half a point on account of it being half done.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

SullyND said:


> How well did they stream HD?


You know great point... I've been living in a HD world "too" long and forgot about SD. Yeah the replaytv's only did SD (480p at best)!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Philmatic said:


> [*]*Automatic tuner conflict management* - If I have too many scheduled recordings and not enough tuners on a single TiVo, find an empty tuner on the same network and use that to record the show. This goes well with #4 since it'll be essentially invisible to the user.


If TiVo doesn't do this, I have a feeling some people on the forums might. Some of the new info people have found from the iPad interface has opened all new doors.

Check the latest version of KMTTG for example and you can now get lists of what won't record and why on your PC.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I would love #4 and 5. i have been waiting for that for a while. 1 unified list just recording somewhere on the network then being able to pull it up on any tivo and stream it. That would make me upgrade my 2 remaining tivo HD's to premiers



Philmatic said:


> Right? TiVo is 1 step closer to the ultimate DVR solution with the introduction (or not) of streaming. This is my original want list from a few years back, updated with some new video services and I include a :up: if the feature has been introduced either officially or unofficially.
> 
> 
> :up: :down: *New Interface* - The Interface is severely lacking TiVo, you can do better. I don't just want a stretched SD interface either, give me 1920x1080 or give me death!
> ...


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I have to say I'm really impressed by how fluidly this works. No navigation lag or anything. It's pretty much indistinguishable from watching it locally.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

I know none of these answers are from TiVo.... that being said what is the odds that TiVo never updates the software to allow streaming on the Premiere boxes - and stops this "hack" from working? 

I'm about to buy a couple S4's and one of the compelling reasons in switch back to cable is 1)cost it will save me about $40 a month -- but many of cablevision's channels have the one copy flag on (at least they did 6 months ago)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

johnner1999 said:


> I know none of these answers are from TiVo.... that being said what is the odds that TiVo never updates the software to allow streaming on the Premiere boxes - and stops this "hack" from working?


I would not be surprised if we never see this feature implemented. Tivo has disappointed in the past and they will disappoint in the future.

I certainly wouldn't make any purchases on the idea that this will get implemented. Tivo hasn't done anything quickly in a very long time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You should never make any purchase for any device based on something in the future. You should always base it on what is currently available. The future has never been guaranteed and many devices over the years have promised things that have never materialized.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> many devices over the years have promised things that have never materialized.


I should point out that while aaronwt means devices in general, it also applies to every Tivo put out in at least five or six years. AKA Tivo has an extremely poor track record of fixing / updating ANYTHING. Get the checkmark on the box, whether it be Cablecard, HD menu, Netflix, Hulu+ - and then NEVER TOUCH IT AGAIN has been Tivo's game.

I would strongly counsel against making any purchase at this point if you need streaming - it seems very, very likely Tivo will disable the accidentally-enabled "press play to stream" functionality and it may be years before it's enabled - or, worse, they may decide to "save that feature for the Elite/Series 5/whatever" in true Tivo fashion.

Note that all of the above are management / corporate strategy issues, not technical issues - the engineers at Tivo are more than capable of making things happen, and making them happen quickly. If you have an issue with Tivo, or have for the past several years, there's about a 95% chance it emanates from the management team.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

johnner1999 said:


> I know none of these answers are from TiVo.... that being said what is the odds that TiVo never updates the software to allow streaming on the Premiere boxes - and stops this "hack" from working?
> 
> I'm about to buy a couple S4's and one of the compelling reasons in switch back to cable is 1)cost it will save me about $40 a month -- but many of cablevision's channels have the one copy flag on (at least they did 6 months ago)


Wow - OK, I am going to take a little different, less jaded approach to answering your questions.

First of all, TiVo has not promised anything having to do with streaming yet.

Second, the streaming functionality from S4 to S4 is not a "hack" it is functionality that they have been actively developing to be exposed and promoted in a future release. I have read some threads that have documented a few problems so I do expect that the functionality is not necessarily ready for prime time.

Worse case scenario - they never get it working correctly and decide not to openly deploy it. Best case scenario, it works as advertised and they push it out as a new feature.

This is one of the few times that we have absolute conformation that TiVo is working on something specific, and it seems to work pretty well by all accounts With that I tend to look toward the positive side

I also would not make a purchase solely based on an undocumented feature But I am personally getting closer to replacing my aging S3 based on some of the new Premier updates.

I hope that helps.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

johnner1999 said:


> I know none of these answers are from TiVo.... that being said what is the odds that TiVo never updates the software to allow streaming on the Premiere boxes - and stops this "hack" from working?


I'll remind everyone of the support for eSata on the original S3. It magically (IIRC, we believe Tivo leaked it on purpose.) showed up one day and Tivo NEVER disabled it on the S3, but waited until the release of the HD before requiring their own certified external drive. To this day, there are many uncertified external drives that work on the original S3. I'm not saying they won't disable streaming, but I don't recall any new feature being released, even accidentally, and Tivo recalling it later. I think (and hope) they probably know better.

That being said, I'll also mention my experience with the Roku internet radio that I bought on hopes they would add multiple programmable alarms. They never did. So lesson learned? Never buy something on the premise that one day it might do something.


----------



## Thuye (Mar 21, 2010)

Me thinks TiVo is going to add an additional charge to enable streaming...


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Thuye said:


> Me thinks TiVo is going to add an additional charge to enable streaming...


well DirecTV does - $3 a month (note you can not transfer shows with direcTV)

that being said - I think TiVo charges a bit too much per month as it is


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Wow - OK, I am going to take a little different, less jaded approach to answering your questions.
> 
> First of all, TiVo has not promised anything having to do with streaming yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for answering my question.... I know its a risky thing to buy on pure guessing that a "working" feature will become official.

I may risk it with tiVo; which seems safer then buying a Moxi at the moment.....


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Thuye said:


> Me thinks TiVo is going to add an additional charge to enable streaming...


Why would you think that? Tivo has never done anything like that in the past.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Why would you think that? Tivo has never done anything like that in the past.


You must not have been around for the $99 fee for the home media package that enabled transfers.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> You must not have been around for the $99 fee for the home media package that enabled transfers.


Didn't they do a partial refund after it was pushed to free due to pitchforks and mobs of angry TiVo users.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> You must not have been around for the $99 fee for the home media package that enabled transfers.


I completely forgot about that. I can't see them making that mistake again.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

You don't you think this will be officially supported? With the premiere preview coming out in the future it seems like it will. I would bet on it that this will be officially out sometime this year and will be free.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hopefully it is supported. I've been usng the streaming feature all week with no issues. I've only been streaming one show at a time, not trying to do three concurrently.
Streaming one show at a time has caused me no problems this past week. But at the end of each show I'm always afraid that the frozen picture at the end of the recording will become the background image and I will need to reboot. But it hasn't happened this week.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Johnwashere said:


> You don't you think this will be officially supported? With the premiere preview coming out in the future it seems like it will. I would bet on it that this will be officially out sometime this year and will be free.


I don't think anyone is saying that. I think people are just advising people not to make purchases on the assumption that this will be supported or even the assumption that we will ever see the Premiere Preview, Q or any other device from them. They have disappointed in the past and they will disappoint in the future.

Tivo hasn't been worth getting excited about in a very long time. Pretty much everything they churn out stinks and takes forever.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Doesn't work for me, and the XML listings on my Premieres still have following for all my shows (though I don't have many):
> 
> ```
> <StreamingPermission>No</StreamingPermission>
> ...


moyekj, did you ever get streaming to work between 2 Premieres?

Anyone with Cox in Phoenix, able to stream well?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=473275


----------

